# What A Beautiful Woman! Wow!



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2013)

I knew that thread title would get YOU in here! 

ESPN apologizes for remarks about McCarron's girlfriend

Hunh?  What a joke ESPN! My God, I hear worse on regular cable ALL the time! What is wrong with saying how beautiful someone is? It's a polite comment. Poor Brent Cheeseburger didn't disrespect her at all. He told the truth. It also proves that the 73-year-old still has great vision at his age! 

Some folks/networks need to relax and quit making a big deal out of nothing. 

By the way, I hope I don't offend anyone by posting the following picture. So, I apologize in advance to all of you _sensitive_ sports forum guys, if I do.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, what's the big deal? The woman is beautiful and if anything, I thought Brent gave her a huge compliment. I saw on facebook that Aaron Murray tweeted that she should have been a Dawg fan. AJ tweeted back, You don't win enough bud!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2013)

After Musberger's comments and ESPN camera attention, her twitter following went from 2000 to 160,000.  Holloywood will probably come knocking, she should probably end up thanking Musberger.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 9, 2013)

She works at Chick-Fil-A.  Well probably not anymore.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

Howard Roark said:


> She works at Chick-Fil-A.  Well probably not anymore.



Which one?? I'd love to order a chicken biscuit from her!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Which one?? I'd love to order a chicken biscuit from her!



a spicy one at that


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2013)

We have now become too PC to say a woman looks good.  Lord have mercy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> a spicy one at that


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> We have now become too PC to say a woman looks good.  Lord have mercy!



But, we can have openly gay marriages and accept it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

She's an Auburn grad and a Ms. Alabama that loves wearing Crimson and White. I'd say he's found him a fine looking woman with a great deal of intelligence.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 9, 2013)

She's a slop jockey .... Very nice


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 9, 2013)

She models for Realtree as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> After Musberger's comments and ESPN camera attention, her twitter following went from 2000 to 160,000.  Holloywood will probably come knocking, she should probably end up thanking Musberger.



^^^^This.....her career was more than likely launched from all this publicity.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 9, 2013)

I think it's a pretty standard practice for TV commentators to restrain their comments in those situations.

Think back at all the ball games you have watched.  A lot of times the camera guys will find some attractive ladies to focus in on.  But the commentators always hold back with  something innocuous like "a lot of very happy tiger fans out enjoying the game toda;y..."

This is wise because they are obviously someone's daughter, and/or spouse or girlfriend most likely and half the time you don't know for sure their age even.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Which one?? I'd love to order a chicken biscuit from her!



Columbus.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 9, 2013)

XIronheadX said:


> She models for Realtree as well.



I thought that was her in those commercials. 

Headed to Chick-Fil-A........


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 9, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> I think it's a pretty standard practice for TV commentators to restrain their comments in those situations.
> 
> Think back at all the ball games you have watched.  A lot of times the camera guys will find some attractive ladies to focus in on.  But the commentators always hold back with  something innocuous like "a lot of very happy tiger fans out enjoying the game toda;y..."
> 
> This is wise because they are obviously someone's daughter, and/or spouse or girlfriend most likely and half the time you don't know for sure their age even.



Thats so true, but remember, your talking to some good ole country boys here at the fire. They have no idea what innocuous means?


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 9, 2013)

Good grief he said she was beautiful and being that she was miss Alabama its been said many times. It's ridiculous that they apologized for this!!!!


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 9, 2013)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-katherine-webb-defends-espns-brent-musburger.     If she wasn't offended then forget everyone else's opinion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't quit looking at her.  


Those eyes, those lips . . .


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't quit looking at her.
> 
> 
> Those eyes, those lips . . .



Google her.  She don't look half bad in a bathing suit!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd like to see Joe Namath interviewed by her...


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Google her.  She don't look half bad in a bathing suit!



got that right!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2013)

AJ will have his hands full so to speak,...she was tweeted by all sorts of celebs, asking her out, hitting on her,...even leBron.

AJ will have to be super secure,...but at least he put Murray in his place


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

I bet she'd like to play some Nekkid Twista with me !!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I'd like to see Joe Namath interviewed by her...



Only if a guard was standing by with a taser!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> AJ will have to be super secure,...but at least he put Murray in his place



That was funny.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet she'd like to play some Nekkid Twista with me !!



I don't think I'm gonna let her out to play.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

Spray on tan.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing compared to what Darnell Dockett started that night.  Google it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's an Auburn grad and a Ms. Alabama *that loves wearing Crimson and White*. I'd say he's found him a fine looking woman with a great deal of intelligence.



She loves wearing blue too


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> She loves wearing blue too



That's STRONG!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't think I'm gonna let her out to play.



You shouldn't.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

whad i miss?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?



Quack is feeling tingly all ova


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad i didnt miss this thread


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

Just how many Chik-Fil-A 's are there in Alabama and how long would it take me to visit all of them?


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad i didnt miss this thread



yep....thanks for the heads up there hdm03


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nothing compared to what Darnell Dockett started that night.  Google it.


  Good call funny stuff


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 9, 2013)

Thats the beauty you can date with a $$$ NFL career ahead of you.
She is quite the train stopper. 

Lets all remember, for every beautiful woman there is a man trying to get rid of her because the beauty carries the moonbat syndrome with it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Spray on tan.



And your point?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't quit looking at her.
> 
> 
> Those eyes, those lips . . .



Why do I get the feeling that you have tasted pepper spray and mace, before. 

By the way, is this you Quackmire!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you have tasted pepper spray and mace, before.
> 
> By the way, is this you Quackmire!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you have tasted pepper spray and mace, before.
> 
> By the way, is this you Quackmire!






Sexy ain't I ??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sexy ain't I ??



Stunning!


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you have tasted pepper spray and mace, before.
> 
> By the way, is this you Quackmire!



Spray on tan.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Spray on tan.






Wanna see my tanlines ??


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna see my tanlines ??



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Spray on tan.



Who, the chicka or quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna see my tanlines ??



uhhhh no.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna see my tanlines ??



 That's just nassy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats so true, but remember, your talking to some good ole country boys here at the fire. They have no idea what innocuous means?



You're the one wearing the Alabama Avatar!!


----------



## grizz44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just FYI so yall dont spend all your money at chik fil a looking for her she doesn't work there anymore and hasn't since shortly after the Miss. Alabama stuff she has moved to Ca to model and will probably be living in hollywood after the publicity she got.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2013)

Funny....


----------



## meherg (Jan 9, 2013)

im going back to page 1 where the goooood pics are


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> She loves wearing blue too



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How old is AJ?  Ain't this what we call a couger or black panther or something on here??

And I retract my previous comments.  The fact that these contest pics exist elevates her to the pro or at least semi-pro ranks, so she is fair game in that case.  And Brent most likely knew that at the time, so I have no problem with his comments.  She and her friends/family should have known she was already at least a minor league member of the entertainment industry.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> But, we can have openly gay marriages and accept it..



In the National Cathedral no less!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's an Auburn grad and a Ms. Alabama that loves wearing Crimson and White. I'd say he's found him a fine looking woman for a great deal.



There, fixed it fer ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep, she's still HAWT !!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 11, 2013)

If Ol Brent had said McCarron was pretty he would have been praised for being so couragous.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 11, 2013)

Well she is a good business woman also. It sure didn't take long to cash in on this
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...n-girlfriend-might-just-153658181--ncaaf.html


----------



## Foreboy (Jan 11, 2013)

*I've heard enought about this Webb girl*


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 11, 2013)

Meh...she's alright.


----------



## River Rambler (Jan 11, 2013)

She is flat out ridiculous.
IMO she smokes Megan Fox.


----------

